# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Galenika Test E 250 real or fake? Opinions please

## Vitali

Check 'em out. What do you think?

----------


## abigboy

> Check 'em out. What do you think?


My ampoules are equals at yours!

----------


## shrpskn

Real....

----------


## vBRAH

Yep your good to go!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Adreja

Yes they are good to go. Used them when i was in Serbia. $1.10 over there.

----------


## nesman

yep. Very good stuuf I might add.

----------


## Big

brilliant guys I'm sure he's still waiting for an answer 10 months later...

----------

